# HGH sides?!?



## danp1uk (May 17, 2011)

Don't know where to start really, I started GH 5 days ago (this will be my 5th day) as there wasn't much info on the GH I was using )genetech genetropin kit) I decided to take 5iu a day to start with to see if I would get any sides which would be an indication whether it was legit or bunk. Started it wednesday,2.5iu in the morning and 2.5iu when I finished work at 6. Felt nothing the first day as expected. I had a good back workout that day aswell, well, I woke up in the morning and noticed my back muscles were somewhat aching more than normal, felt very tired at work aswell. Woke up friday and my back(the muscle) was even worse! I couldn't even tense it! Noticed a slight aching in my knee aswell, like the joint. I was unsure whether this was being caused by the HGH so I carried on at 5iu a day. I woke up early sat morning with what I can only describe as severe cramp in my abs? I tried getting back to sleep but it was no good, it slowly cleared up after about an hour. Felt very very tired all day (had people comment at work saying I looked drained... Also back still no better. On the night I was round a friends house and noticed my hands starting to get cold and numb almost, this cleared after I started moving around though. Woke up today, back still very very painful, hurts to even open a door! My forearms and elbow seem very sore and its hard to tell with my back muscle pain but I'm sure my shoulders are hurting. Had no numbness since yesterday, is all this pain in my muscles due to the GH or something different? Its just strange how I have only been on it 5 days and already have sides if it is actually the HGH. Also the first 3 days a had night sweats, seem to be getting better though.

Any info on this would be great as if they are actually sides then I need to lower my dose!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea these all can be releated to the GH but sides are an indication you are taking to much so lower your dose then increment it upwards as the weeks go by to avoid bad sides...if you are really worried stop the GH


----------



## danp1uk (May 17, 2011)

I'm not worried as such, I didn't realise growth actually affected the muscle with regards to sides, it almost feels like I have an immense pump in my back, just sat there I can feel it throbbing, both sides aswell so it can't be an injury. Maybe its my scapula and the muscle on my back is pulling on the joints and causing me pain? I've felt like **** since starting the GH aswell, today is a bit better though. I just didn't want to lower the dose if I found out they weren't side affects. Confused why I only had numbness for an hour and none when I wake up. The pain I'm experiencing is only on places I have worked on in the gym since starting GH, have you or heard anyone with the same sides? Thanks for replying aswell mate, was hoping you would chime in


----------



## danp1uk (May 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Aaron20 (Feb 16, 2012)

Not asking for sources etc but how do you guys get HGH? i heard it cant be shaken around and has to be kept in a fridge at all times or it loses its potency. Is this true?

Cheers.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

danp1uk said:


> Bump


As I said before mate I have seen all of these sides you are having maybe not on the same person but have seen them, you seem very worried so stop using the GH until they stop then start the GH at half the dose you are using now.



Aaron20 said:


> Not asking for sources etc but how do you guys get HGH? i heard it cant be shaken around and has to be kept in a fridge at all times or it loses its potency. Is this true?
> 
> Cheers.


If it is mixed then it is very fragile but unmixed it is ok to be transported, it all depends on the brand.


----------



## danp1uk (May 17, 2011)

Yes this is true to some extent. I think in its lypholised disc its not too bad but still has to be handled with care, once water is added to it you have to be very careful as shaking it etc etc will cause it lose all its potency, someone correct me if I'm wrong please as I'm stilll new to all this.

As regards to getting it, you just have to know the right people. If you do aas then ask your source.


----------



## danp1uk (May 17, 2011)

@pscarb, I'm not worried as such, just confused to why my back feels like I've done about 1000 chins with 100kg straped to my waist! I've done a lot of research and it seems 99 percent of people just get joint pain and bloat, I've pretty much got it all! It feels like my back just cannot repair, its still soft and unable to tense since wednesday!very strange.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

danp1uk said:


> @pscarb, I'm not worried as such, just confused to why my back feels like I've done about 1000 chins with 100kg straped to my waist! I've done a lot of research and it seems 99 percent of people just get joint pain and bloat, I've pretty much got it all! It feels like my back just cannot repair, its still soft and unable to tense since wednesday!very strange.


Strange yes but not unheard of so it comes down to you wanting to continue at the dose you are or lower it as I suggested....I will assume more is better and you will just continue at the higher dose


----------



## danp1uk (May 17, 2011)

Dropped down to 2 iu a day now, back feels much better. Wrists still a bit sore but ill live with that, this must be potent stuff or I'm just very prone to GH sides.


----------



## Optima25 (May 27, 2012)

You do not know what is inside


----------

